

The time has come to stand up for the GPL - aDevilInMe
http://sfconservancy.org/linux-compliance/

======
Aldo_MX
Previous topic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9156644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9156644)

EDIT: Didn't notice they are still pledging for money, sorry for the previous
claim of "duplicate topic".

------
jordigh
Crap, they still haven't reached their funding goal?

But it's so close! We can do it! I just donated 50 USD.

~~~
aDevilInMe
I know. I was really surprised to see that there has only been ~1000
donations.

------
mlinksva
Now has haiku:

[https://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=8241](https://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=8241)

“Haiku of the month:

    
    
       Stand up for your rights.
       VMware does not comply.
       Hellwig goes to court.
    

([https://sfconservancy.org/linux-compliance/vmware-lawsuit-
fa...](https://sfconservancy.org/linux-compliance/vmware-lawsuit-faq.html\)”)

